# My PT1911



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

I love this PT1911, 750 rds with out ANY problems, except for HSM JHPs. Doesn't feed reliably with their JHPs for some reason. All other ammo feeds just fine. It's a great 1911!!


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Just wondering. How much did you pick that up for?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is one fine looking pistol and a very good photo of it. I really like them double diamond redwood grip panels. Good luck with it .


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got a stainless the other day. Lucked out at the gun show and found it. It's about impossible to get one in stainless and the blued ones are not all that easily found. I hope yours makes you as happy as mine did me. It's a great shooting gun:smt023


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn fine looking pistol bro! A PT1911 will be my next purchase


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

+1 I got one two

.45 1911 01AR two tone silver and black for now. About to be all black


----------

